# "DEUTSCHLANDS-SOAP-GIRL 2010, Vorentscheidung Gruppe 2



## Walt (6 Jan. 2010)

Auch im Jahr 2010 kämpfen hier 41 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 
„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2010“

Die Abstimmung findet in zwei Gruppen statt.

In der Gruppe 1 starten 6 Darstellerinnen aus „GZSZ“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus der „Lindenstraße“ und je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Anna und die Liebe“ sowie aus „Sturm der Liebe“.

In der Gruppe 2 starten 7 Darstellerinnen aus „Verbotene Liebe“, je 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Marienhof“ und „Unter uns“ sowie 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Alles was zählt“.

Die Abstimmungen laufen bis ende Juni.

Ab Juli kämpfen dass die 6 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2010“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Im Jahr 2009 gab es mit Jeanette Biedermann und Theresa Underberg am Ende gleich 2 Siegerinnen.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Jan. 2010)

HALLO FREUNDE!

Es geht wieder Los mit der Wahl unseres Soap-Girls 2010.

Ich ürde mich freuen, wenn Ihr wieder viele Bilder der Girls posten würdet und die Admins, die Abstimmungsgruppen "oben" festpinnen.

Dankr im Voraus!

Gruß Walt


----------



## mark lutz (6 Jan. 2010)

abgestimmt für ute weigel


----------



## neman64 (6 Jan. 2010)

Meine Stimme geht an:





Nina Bott.


----------



## Walt (9 Jan. 2010)

Würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn Ihr von den Kandidatinnen oder Euren Favoritinnen hier Bilder posten würdet.

Danke im Voraus!

Euer Walt


----------



## Stoney (9 Jan. 2010)

Nina Bott


----------



## walme (9 Jan. 2010)

*Jasim Lord*


----------



## NAFFTIE (19 Jan. 2010)

meine Stimme für 

*NINA BOTT*





:thumbup:​


----------



## canil (20 Feb. 2010)

*meine stimme für Miriam Lahnstein* :thumbup:​


----------



## thug (29 März 2010)

jasmin lord ist so hot!


----------



## Graf (12 Apr. 2010)

stimme für nina bott, obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass ich mich da mehr vom aussehen als von serienwissen/ möglichem schauspieltalent lenken lasse


----------



## bremse66 (14 Dez. 2010)

Mir gefällt Renee Weibel am besten; dicht gefolgt von Jasmin Lord


----------

